# Hi



## MattBennett (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi im Matt. After spending 5 weeks in America and going cold turkey on tea because it was so awful,I have developed a coffee problem. Look forward to getting some hints, tips and advice on all things coffee


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi matt, where u from ? Did you not get any good coffee in the USA then?


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Hi matt, where u from ? Did you not get any good coffee in the USA then?


No Cuban serano there


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Coffee is never a problem, being able to afford the equipment you want is.


----------



## kiahua (Feb 27, 2015)

Is there a correct volume of water that should be programmed into the machine to pull a double shot? No coffee in the portafilter just water?


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

kiahua said:


> Is there a correct volume of water that should be programmed into the machine to pull a double shot? No coffee in the portafilter just water?


The home page of this site has information on brew ratios, most people play by the weight on here rather than volume. Having queried this not to long ago myself, I found that pulling a "double shot" weilded roughly 1.5oz of espresso. This resulted in a good brew ratio for me.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

kiahua said:


> Is there a correct volume of water that should be programmed into the machine to pull a double shot? No coffee in the portafilter just water?


Water in will be a variable along with the coffee dose used . ratios differ perhaps x2 the amount of espresso out compared to the dose of coffee you using

If 18g dose aim to get 36 g ( or is using a 1:1.5 ratio less ) in the cup. The coffee will absorb the water too So you may need to programme half as much again ( say up to 50 g ) to compensate for the absorbtion.

Check the articles on the front page for a bit more ...the third article should be out this weekend ....


----------

